# Paris 2005 : bouffe estivale d'août...



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*

*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​ 



*21 juillet*
*18 août*
*septembre = Apple Expo = ÆC*
*20 octobre*


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*​


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Juin 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
-
---------------- 7

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Juin 2005)

Je rentre d'Irlande la veille, a priori, ca devrait aller





*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
---------------- 8


*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

je me permet d'ajouter une mini remarque parce que quand même !!!!! Chico je vais te tuer ... tu viens à une bouffe de l'été ... et c'est celle où je pourrai pas être parce que je rentre 2 jours après !! et en plus c'est le veille de mon anniversaire, alors   


c'est même pas marrant  :rose:    et puis pourquoi c'est un jeudi en plus ?  ça aurait été le we j'aurai pu venir  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je me permet d'ajouter une mini remarque parce que quand même !!!!! Chico je vais te tuer ... tu viens à une bouffe de l'été ... et c'est celle où je pourrai pas être parce que je rentre 2 jours après !! et en plus c'est le veille de mon anniversaire, alors
> 
> 
> c'est même pas marrant  :rose:    et puis pourquoi c'est un jeudi en plus ?  ça aurait été le we j'aurai pu venir  :rateau:




on peu en faire une plus réduite le week-end


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu en faire une plus réduite le week-end


c'est-à-dire ? ... plus réduite ça donne combien de personnes ? ...  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est-à-dire ? ... plus réduite ça donne combien de personnes ? ...  :mouais:



4 ou 5 :rateau:


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

Mouarfff...
Il pense à 2 :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Il pense à 2 :rateau:


c'est évident    alors j'appelle à l'aide ...   ... c'est pas possible de se faire un pique nique le week-end juste après ?  :rose:  :love:


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est même pas marrant  :rose:    et puis pourquoi c'est un jeudi en plus ?  ça aurait été le we j'aurai pu venir  :rateau:


Les jeudis sont des points fixes qui n'excluent aucunes autres initiatives 

D'ailleurs, il va presque être temps de causer de "Paris-Campagne"


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2005)

ben oui mais j'ai pas fait exprès... Et puis tu sais bien que tu peux me voir quand tu veux... (enfin presque...  )


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben oui mais j'ai pas fait exprès... Et puis tu sais bien que tu peux me voir quand tu veux... (enfin presque...  )


ouais  ... "enfin presque"   

je suis juste dégoutée parce que je pensais vraiment que je viendrai à la bouffe d'août ... mais ne faites pas attention  :rose:


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)
- TranXarnoss


----------



## golf (22 Juillet 2005)

Après ce pique nique de juillet fort sympatique, il va être temps de mettre sur les rails la bouffe d'août 

Que désirez vous faire ? 
Un resto, un nouveau pique nique ?


----------



## nicooos (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et c'est celle où je pourrai pas être parce que je rentre 2 jours après !! et en plus c'est le veille de mon anniversaire, alors



Pas de iMac d'anniversaire pour toi donc... dommage il en reste en stock !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> Pas de iMac d'anniversaire pour toi donc... dommage il en reste en stock !


oh nooooon c'est bas ça ! c'est très bas   je me serai bien vue au milieu d'une cinquantaine de personne et tout d'un coup " joyeux anniversaire" et un bel imac rubis sorti de mes rêves ... mais je m'égare  


m'enfou, il me reste les photos    :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab


----------



## pim (1 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim (je me jette à l'eau, en commençant par tremper un pied pour tester la température  )


----------



## Balooners (1 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim (je me jette à l'eau, en commençant par tremper un pied pour tester la température  )
- Balooners : J'ai un rendez vous que je dois caler après le 15 Août sur Paris je vais tenter de la mettre ce jeudi 18 on verra bien


----------



## kathy h (1 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 7


*Pas sûr*
- Kathy h 
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim (je me jette à l'eau, en commençant par tremper un pied pour tester la température  )
- Balooners : J'ai un rendez vous que je dois caler après le 15 Août sur Paris je vais tenter de la mettre ce jeudi 18 on verra bien


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​

*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 7


*Pas sûr*
- Kathy h 
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim (je me jette à l'eau, en commençant par tremper un pied pour tester la température  )
- Balooners : J'ai un rendez vous que je dois caler après le 15 Août sur Paris je vais tenter de la mettre ce jeudi 18 on verra bien 
- ange_63


----------



## kathy h (4 Août 2005)

erreur = doublon,  désolée


----------



## chagregel (4 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​

*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 7


*Pas sûr*
- Kathy h 
- teo
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 (ca m'etonnerais, mais on peut toujours esperer...)
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim (je me jette à l'eau, en commençant par tremper un pied pour tester la température  )
- Balooners : J'ai un rendez vous que je dois caler après le 15 Août sur Paris je vais tenter de la mettre ce jeudi 18 on verra bien 
- ange_63
- Chag' = SI Harold vient me faire un bisous  :love:


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​

*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
-
__
 7


*Pas sûr*
- Kathy h 
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag' 


_____________

Juste pour vous confirmer que je ne serai pas là, je pars le mardi à Genève et autour, pour vacances   j'espère croiser quelques helvètes du cru... on verra bien... bonne soirée à toutes et à tous


----------



## ficelle (4 Août 2005)

la veille de mon anniv


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​

*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag' 


_____________

Juste pour vous confirmer que je ne serai pas là, je pars le mardi à Genève et autour, pour vacances   j'espère croiser quelques helvètes du cru... on verra bien... bonne soirée à toutes et à tous


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Les 2 anciens ont envie d'une bonne choucroute 

Si vous connaissez une bonne taverne alsacienne [hum, ouverte en août], on est preneurs  :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (10 Août 2005)

Tartiflette c'est possible ?


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

Hummmm ! Des p'tits plats de saison !


----------



## Freelancer (10 Août 2005)

un petit kouign aman en dessert?


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

Tout ça avec un vin chaud pour faire passer !


----------



## Freelancer (10 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça avec un vin chaud pour faire passer !


 
c'est du propre    je m'étais abstenu de parler d'alcool jusque là


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est du propre    je m'étais abstenu de parler d'alcool jusque là



Oui mais ton appel a été devancé ...


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Mouarfff...

A part ceux là :



			
				 Sûr a dit:
			
		

> - Freelancer
> - Cillian
> - Lemmy
> - golf
> ...



je flingue  :rateau:   

Aller, bande de jouisseuses et jouisseurs, des idées de resto


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> 
> A part ceux là :
> 
> ...



Je crois savoir qu'il y a une taverne alsacienne pas trop mal à ce qu'il paraît Boulevard des Italiens (au 24 à ce qu'on m'a dit), mais j'en sais pas plus !


----------



## Cillian (10 Août 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Une première adresse dans Paris bien sur !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Une première adresse dans Paris bien sur !



C'est pas mal ... En plus ce sont les suggestions "d'Alain" alors ...


----------



## Cillian (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois savoir qu'il y a une taverne alsacienne pas trop mal à ce qu'il paraît Boulevard des Italiens (au 24 à ce qu'on m'a dit), mais j'en sais pas plus !



Tu veux parler de La Taverne Kronenbourg j'imagine.

Par contre ce qui me tracasse c'est que toutes pages web ou je trouve cette adresse me donnent des prix en _francs_.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de La Taverne Kronenbourg j'imagine.
> 
> Par contre ce qui me tracasse c'est que toutes pages web ou je trouve cette adresse me donnent des prix en _francs_.



Oui ça doit bien être celle-là ... Mais je connais pas personnellement donc je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut ...

Prix en francs ...? Elle existerait plus ?


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 anciens ont envie d'une bonne choucroute
> 
> Si vous connaissez une bonne taverne alsacienne [hum, ouverte en août], on est preneurs  :rateau:



Avec moi ça fera 3 " anciens"


----------



## Cillian (10 Août 2005)

Je ne connais pas personnellement non plus 
et la meilleur des solution serai de faire un détour par le Boulevard des Italiens 
la prochaine fois que je passerai une jounée dans la capitale   
ou de l'inclure dans le parcourt (aux alentours de midi ou en début de soirée  ).


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

Il y a aussi une brasserie qui propose choucroute et compagnie Place St Charles dans le 15ème....

je ne sais pas si elle sera ouverte.

La bergère,  toi qui habite le 15ème,  tu connais ?    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi ça fera 3 " anciens"



Mais sûrement pas !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 anciens ont envie d'une bonne choucroute
> 
> Si vous connaissez une bonne taverne alsacienne [hum, ouverte en août], on est preneurs  :rateau:





			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi ça fera 3 " anciens"



bon: l'alsacien que j'avais en point de mire est évidemment fermé au mois d'août   

ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## kathy h (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais sûrement pas !



non mais je voulais dire "anciens" dans le sens " habitués" 
        :love:


----------



## kathy h (11 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon: l'alsacien que j'avais en point de mire est évidemment fermé au mois d'août
> 
> ce n'est que partie remise




demain je tel à la Brasserie du 15ème .


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon: l'alsacien que j'avais en point de mire est évidemment fermé au mois d'août
> 
> ce n'est que partie remise



une choucroute en août ? vous êtes des malades


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi une brasserie qui propose choucroute et compagnie Place St Charles dans le 15ème....
> 
> je ne sais pas si elle sera ouverte.
> 
> La bergère,  toi qui habite le 15ème,  tu connais ?    :love:



T'es sûre ... Parce que c'est quasiment en bas de chez moi et je vois pas un restau de ce genre ...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> non mais je voulais dire "anciens" dans le sens " habitués"
> :love:



Ah oui là je préfère !      :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> une choucroute en août ? vous êtes des malades



C'est maintenant que tu t'en rends compte ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant que tu t'en rends compte ?



non parce que moi j'aurais plutôt préféré une raclette


----------



## kathy h (11 Août 2005)

et ici = à deux pas de la place du Châtelet, ancienne maison spécialisée dans la bière : Au Trappiste


----------



## Cillian (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> une choucroute en août ? vous êtes des malades



Oui mais on essaie de se soigner. 
(une fois par mois  autour d'une table ).


----------



## kathy h (11 Août 2005)

Il n'y a pas de période  pour manger de la choucroute et boire de la bière avec,  pour la faire descendre .


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de période  pour manger de la choucroute et boire de la bière avec,  pour la faire descendre .



Amen !


----------



## kathy h (11 Août 2005)

alors mon lien vous avez vu ? deux post au dessus


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Oui c'est pas mal en effet !


----------



## Cillian (11 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors mon lien vous avez vu ? deux post au dessus



Sympa le coin! 
et un peu moins excentré que le 17ème arrondissement.

et les _anciens_ ils en disent quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le coin!
> et un peu moins excentré que le 17ème arrondissement.
> 
> et les _anciens_ ils en disent quoi ?



Si c'est anciens dans le sens habitués, je trouve ça bien .... Si c'est anciens dans l'autre sens je peux pas t'aider !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le coin!
> et un peu moins excentré que le 17ème arrondissement.
> 
> et les _anciens_ ils en disent quoi ?



ça m'a l'air bien tentant   

on va retrouver des morceaux de chou dans la barbe du glofounet  :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 anciens ont envie d'une bonne choucroute
> 
> Si vous connaissez une bonne taverne alsacienne [hum, ouverte en août], on est preneurs  :rateau:



Je parlais de ces 2 là


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais sûrement pas !


Flagorneur 



			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> une choucroute en août ?


Si tu réfères au calendrier, certes  :rateau: 



			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> non parce que moi j'aurais plutôt préféré une raclette


Bon, t'es excusé parce que t'es marseillais et que tu te soignes mais qu'on ne t'y reprenne pas  :mouais: 
nb : on y avait pensé mais celle visée est fermée


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors mon lien vous avez vu ? deux post au dessus


Ça a l'air sympa effectivement   
Mais est ce ouvert ?
Et je crains pour les prix  :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (11 Août 2005)

je viens de téléphoner et c'est ouvert :

prix de la choucroute = 13 ¤
le pavé = 12,50 ¤

en fait le prix des plats tourne entre 10 et 13 ¤

si on veut un menu il faut aller voir le patron avant : qui s'y colle ?


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

Tu parles bien de : Au Trappiste


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 

*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
- Human-Fly 
__
 9


*Pas sûr*
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag' 


_____________


----------



## kathy h (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles bien de : Au Trappiste




oui ...mais je n'ai pas le même lien = http://www.paris-menus.com/01/trappiste/trappiste.htm ( en fait c'est le lien de la visite guidée mais c'est bien cette brasserie = bonne bière en plus ) 

mais j'ai téléphoné et ils m'ont donné leur prix par tel, c'est le numéro que j'ai trouvé sur mon lien.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Août 2005)

*18 août*

*Lieu à déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 

*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
- Human-Fly 
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag' 


_____________


----------



## Lastrada (14 Août 2005)

Je viens d'être réquisitionné par le boulot. Je serai dans le sud toute la semaine.  Deux fois qu'ils me font le coup.


----------



## kathy h (14 Août 2005)

Bon alors vous êtes d'accord ou non avec le resto de Chatelet?  ( voir plus haut pour les détails ) 

si oui qui réserve ? 

et pour combien de personnes?


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

moi je viens c'est juste a coté du boulot


----------



## golf (14 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
- Human-Fly 
__
 8


*Pas sûr*
- Stargazer
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


Brasserie traditionnelle, choucroute, moules-frites, saucisses grillées [prix raisonnables]...
Mais, mais : Royaume de la bière : 140 bières [pressions et bouteilles]  :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (15 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens c'est juste a coté du boulot


 
pourquoi, tu bosses rue st denis?


----------



## kathy h (15 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, tu bosses rue st denis?



Tu ne le savais pas encore?  Mackie  tu t'es démasqué


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2005)

je ne fais qu'y passer


----------



## Freelancer (15 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais qu'y passer


 
comme beaucoup de personnes dans cette rue : tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens, tu vas, tu viens     


désolé :rose:


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> désolé :rose:


Mais non, mais non


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
__
 9


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


Brasserie traditionnelle, choucroute, moules-frites, saucisses grillées [prix raisonnables]...
Mais, mais : Royaume de la bière : 140 bières [pressions et bouteilles]  :rateau:


----------



## 6lex (15 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
__
 10


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


Brasserie traditionnelle, choucroute, moules-frites, saucisses grillées [prix raisonnables]...
Mais, mais : Royaume de la bière : 140 bières [pressions et bouteilles]  :rateau:


----------



## ARKHAON (15 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- ARKHAON
__
 11


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- TranXarnoss
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


Brasserie traditionnelle, choucroute, moules-frites, saucisses grillées [prix raisonnables]...
Mais, mais : Royaume de la bière : 140 bières [pressions et bouteilles]  :rateau:


----------



## ARKHAON (15 Août 2005)

nan mais ho parler du mac devant une choucroute des tas de bonnes bières  :love: 
Moi je peux pas resister 


Seul inconvenient : vous allez devoir me supporter


----------



## kathy h (15 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> nan mais ho parler du mac devant des tas de bonnes bières  :love:
> 
> Seul inconvenient : vous allez devoir me supporter



oui mais on ne parle pas beaucoup "mac"  rassures toi


----------



## ARKHAON (15 Août 2005)

lol bah j'espère bien qu ca va parler de tout et que les assiètes ne vont pas être recouvertes par des ibooks et powerbooks divers dès les premières minutes  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (15 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> lol bah j'espère bien qu ca va parler de tout et que les assiètes ne vont pas être recouvertes par des ibooks et powerbooks divers dès les premières minutes  :rateau:



non les assiètes seront recouvertes d'autre chose , t'inquiète


----------



## ARKHAON (15 Août 2005)

Ca va bien se decouvrir par la suite, pas d'inquiétudes à dessus ! :love:


----------



## AOSTE (16 Août 2005)

140 bieres a testées, la nuit ne serra pas assez longue


----------



## ARKHAON (16 Août 2005)

Moi c'est surtout mon portefeuille qui sera pas assez rempli pour tester tout ca


----------



## Freelancer (16 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien se decouvrir par la suite, pas d'inquiétudes à dessus ! :love:


 
programme plutôt interessant   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> programme plutôt interessant   :love:



Tu comptes nous refaire des acrobaties tablesques ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes nous refaire des acrobaties tablesques ?



... et toi ta  *recette* de poulet mariné ?  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

Et oui ! Ce fameux poulet alors ???


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2005)

a oui, cest plein de poulet chatellet


----------



## Freelancer (16 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et toi ta *recette* de poulet mariné ? :rateau:


 
Ce soir, je met en ligne une recette belge : la bergère marinée au pékét


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je met en ligne une recette belge : la bergère marinée au pékét




Recette utile quand il faut équilibrer le niveau des fluides entre l'intérieur et l'extérieur ..


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- kathy h
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- ARKHAON
__
 11


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


Brasserie traditionnelle, choucroute, moules-frites, saucisses grillées [prix raisonnables]...
Mais, mais : Royaume de la bière : 140 bières [pressions et bouteilles]  :rateau: 


Bon ben voilà, c'est sûr que non. Désolé.


----------



## kathy h (17 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- ARKHAON
__
 10


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2005)

tu viens ou pas kathy ? tu a disparu de ta liste ? :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (17 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens ou pas kathy ? tu a disparu de ta liste ? :rateau:



Ma voiture est au garage ( révision avant la rentrée ) je ne peux pas venir car je dois rentrer chez moi à 60 Km de Paris ( or je n'ai plus de train après 22 heures) donc pas possible.

quant à ma 2ème voiture elle me sert que pour transporter  le foin, la paille et les chiens,   ( elle est incapable de faire un aller-retour PARIS)

je vais voir si mon père peut me prêter sa voiture, je vous dis ça demain. 
 

PS : si mon père accepte de me prêter sa voiture :  c'est eau eau + eau , même pas un verre de bière


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si mon père accepte de me prêter sa voiture :  c'est eau eau + eau , même pas un verre de bière



c'est très bien de respecter son papa   

il a le souci de l'état du foie de sa fille  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (17 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est très bien de respecter son papa
> 
> il a le souci de l'état du foie de sa fille  :rateau:



disons que c'est plutôt sa voiture que je ne voudrais pas abimer


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2005)

aller kathy viens, on te raconpagne


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- ARKHAON
- MacEntouziast
__
 11


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


Brasserie traditionnelle, choucroute, moules-frites, saucisses grillées [prix raisonnables]...
Mais, mais : Royaume de la bière : 140 bières [pressions et bouteilles]  :rateau: 


 Hello, de retour parmi les gens


----------



## kathy h (17 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller kathy viens, on te raconpagne



A cheval ou à pieds? 
   :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2005)

comme tu veux :rose:


----------



## kathy h (17 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme tu veux :rose:




A cheval alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

C'est Mackiiiiiiiiiie le Chevalier blaaaaaaaaaanc...!!!


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est Mackiiiiiiiiiie le Chevalier blaaaaaaaaaanc...!!!


 
a Non !  moi je suis celui qui fait des propositions indécente  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Et sinon à dos de Mackie ça te dit pas kathy ..?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon à dos de Mackie ça te dit pas kathy ..?




Qui finira sur le dos?


----------



## ARKHAON (17 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- MacEntouziast
__
 10


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


Brasserie traditionnelle, choucroute, moules-frites, saucisses grillées [prix raisonnables]...
Mais, mais : Royaume de la bière : 140 bières [pressions et bouteilles]  :rateau: 


 Hello, de retour parmi les gens


----------



## kathy h (17 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Qui finira sur le dos?




je pourrais être sa mère


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2005)

mais tu ne l'est pas  donc aucun interdit :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je pourrais être sa mère



sa grande soeur au maximum :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

C'est naked AES c'est ça demain ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Août 2005)

Parfois on dirait que les bouffes du jeudi sont des parties fines


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Parfois on dirait que les bouffes du jeudi sont des parties fines



On essaye d'attirer du monde c'est pour ça !


----------



## Freelancer (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est naked AES c'est ça demain ?



prévois qd même une petite laine, au cas où.... j'imagine que tu as ce qu'il faut


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> prévois qd même une petite laine, au cas où.... j'imagine que tu as ce qu'il faut



Je prévois rien moi !


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Août 2005)

salut les gars...
désolé d'avoir pas donné signe de vie, je rentre presqu'à peine d'Irlande...

Donc, pour moi, c'est toujours OK pour cette bouffe d'aout, je me joindrai donc a vous dans ce resto demain soir vers 19h30

++ les gars  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> salut les gars...
> désolé d'avoir pas donné signe de vie, je rentre presqu'à peine d'Irlande...
> 
> Donc, pour moi, c'est toujours OK pour cette bouffe d'aout, je me joindrai donc a vous dans ce resto demain soir vers 19h30
> ...



Je commençais à me demander ....   

Et tu fais bien de dire les gars ... y a que ça demain ! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (17 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- MacEntouziast
- Fanrem (presque sur mais pas avant 20 H 30. De plus, je dois une tournée à Mackie   )
__
 11


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- pim 
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

Cette fois ce sera sans moi ! 

la bise à tous :love: !!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois ce sera sans moi !
> 
> la bise à tous :love: !!



On boira à ta santé ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On boira à ta santé ! :love:


Ligotez Mackie alors ! 

Ma bergère, je te fais confiance pour le peloter comme il se doit !...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ligotez Mackie alors !
> 
> Ma bergère, je te fais confiance pour le peloter comme il se doit !...



Cela sera fait ... Dans tous les sens du terme ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2005)

Sans moi aussi. Je penserai à vous. Faut absolument que je finisse mes travaux pour dégager de l'appart que je squatte avant la fin du mois...


----------



## Cillian (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On boira à ta santé ! :love:




Et aussi à la santé de tous (tes) les absents (tes)       :love:


P.S. : Je ne serai sûrement pas là avant 21 h, 
mais vous pouvez me garder une pinte ou deux de coté.       :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Cela sera fait ... Dans tous les sens du terme ...


je te fais confiance...  Alors qu'y aura même pas Maiwen  :love:


----------



## pim (18 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- MacEntouziast
- Fanrem (presque sur mais pas avant 20 H 30. De plus, je dois une tournée à Mackie   )
__
 11


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- Balooners 
- ange_63
- Chag'


----------



## pim (18 Août 2005)

Coucou les gens ! 

Je me suis enlevé de la liste des "Pas sûr", que vous sachiez à quoi vous en tenir ! Je serais sur Paris la semaine prochaine, à quelques jours ça aurait pu se faire. Une autre fois ! Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## kathy h (18 Août 2005)

Mauvaisse nouvellle ( ou bonne pour certains) je ne viendrais pas ce soir, pas de voiture .....

et 60 KM , même A cheval c'est trop loin.

je penserai à vous et je viendrai à la prochaine de septembre .

je vous aime quand même  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (18 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- MacEntouziast
- Fanrem (presque sur mais pas avant 20 H 30. De plus, je dois une tournée à Mackie   )
__
 11


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- Balooners 
- Chag'


----------



## ange_63 (18 Août 2005)

Et moi pareil, j'peux pas venir!:hein: Pb financier (le train c trop cher et les horaires non adaptés!) et j'peux pas prendre mon jeudi aprèm ni mon vendredi finalement! Tampis! 


Une autre fois j'espère!   :love:


----------



## golf (18 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je penserai à vous et je viendrai à la prochaine de septembre


Ben justement, puisque t'en parle, en septembre, du 20 au 24, c'est l'Apple Expo alors partant de là : 
- fait on la Bouffe du mois le 3è jeudi, comme d'hab [15 septembre]
- avez vous envie de la reporter au jeudi 22, en pleine AE ?!


----------



## kathy h (18 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, puisque t'en parle, en septembre, du 20 au 24, c'est l'Apple Expo alors partant de là :
> - fait on la Bouffe du mois le 3è jeudi, comme d'hab [15 septembre]
> - avez vous envie de la reporter au jeudi 22, en pleine AE ?!



je vais à L'Apple Expo ( je suis inscrite dans la discu ouverte à cet effet)

donc OK pour le 15 septembre ( quoi que à ce jour je ne sais pas si je serai libre le 15 )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvellle: je vous aime quand même  :love:  :love:  :love:



ben on f'ra avec    :rateau:


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

*18 août*









4, rue Saint Denis
75001 Paris
Tél : 01 42 33 08 50
M° : ligne 1 Châtelet sortie rue Saint Denis

*A partir de 19h30*
Table retenue au nom de Macgénération​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Macinside
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- 6lex
- MacEntouziast
- Fanrem (presque sur mais pas avant 20 H 30. De plus, je dois une tournée à Mackie   )
 - Lumai 
__
 12


*Pas sûr*
- Le_magi61 
- Fab'Fab
- Balooners 
- Chag'


----------



## Taho! (18 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaisse nouvellle ( ou bonne pour certains) je ne viendrais pas ce soir, pas de voiture .....
> 
> et 60 KM , même A cheval c'est trop loin.
> 
> ...


Ça fait deux fois quand même, là t'abuses 

tu délègues qui cette fois pour toucher ? Parce que la bergère est forte en pelotage !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait deux fois quand même, là t'abuses
> 
> tu délègues qui cette fois pour toucher ? Parce que la bergère est forte en pelotage !



Des années de pratique ... :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (18 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait deux fois quand même, là t'abuses
> 
> tu délègues qui cette fois pour toucher ? Parce que la bergère est forte en pelotage !




jamais 2 sans 3 ? mais non ! je viendrai en septembre ou que je périsse par les flammes de l'enfer    

et je toucherai les nouveaux et nouvelles ( ba oui pas de jaloux quoi ) 3 fois plus     

EDit : ah si Paris n'était pas aussi loin de chez moi.....  j'ai les boules de ne pas pouvoir vous toucher , croyez moi


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> jamais 2 sans 3 ? mais non ! je viendrai en septembre ou que je périsse par les flammes de l'enfer
> 
> et je toucherai les nouveaux et nouvelles ( ba oui pas de jaloux quoi ) 3 fois plus
> 
> EDit : ah si Paris n'était pas aussi loin de chez moi.....  j'ai les boules de ne pas pouvoir vous toucher , croyez moi



Les prochains nouveaux vont plus pouvoir respirer en Septembre ...    :love:

Et on a les boules que tu ne puisses pas nous toucher !


----------



## kathy h (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les prochains nouveaux vont plus pouvoir respirer en Septembre ...    :love:
> 
> Et on a les boules que tu ne puisses pas nous toucher !



A nous lire ceux qui ne sont jamais venus vont finir par croire que nos réunions sont trés spéciales


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> A nous lire ceux qui ne sont jamais venus vont finir par croire que nos réunions sont trés spéciales



C'est ce qu'on appelle de l'événementiel !


----------



## Casodex (18 Août 2005)

Bon ben alors bon appetit...
C'est sur y a que de la choucroute et de la biere dans vos soirées ?:mouais: 
Caso


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

>Non des Nioube/frites parfois aussi


----------



## Casodex (18 Août 2005)

Ah dommage ! C'est qu'il y a une limite d'age ... mais je veux bien essayer l'alimentation mixée avec biere en verre canard.
Attention il fait chaud, pensez à vous hydrater !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> A nous lire ceux qui ne sont jamais venus vont finir par croire que nos réunions sont trés spéciales


 
même ceux qui venaient


----------



## Lio70 (18 Août 2005)

Bon appétit ! Quand j'aurai le temps je viendrai à un de vos dîners. J'espère ne pas avoir de boulot en octobre.  :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Août 2005)

Au nom de Lemmy en rideau de Mac : Prem's 

Moi, deuz avec 10 mn d'écart, comme d'hab quoi  :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (19 Août 2005)

Comme vous avez pu le voir, je n'ai pas pu me rendre à Paris  Mais je ne peux y être que Mardi avec une journée sacrement chargée


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au nom de Lemmy en rideau de Mac : Prem's



Ah, mince, tu m'as grillé sur ce coup-là!... :rateau:

J'ai passé une très bonne soirée. 
Ravi d'avoir revu des têtes connues et d'en avoir découvert d'autres. 

[mode hors-sujet on] Aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de Maïwen. Si vous en avez le temps, passez sur le thread *L'anniversaire des matelots*, ou boulez-la verte.  Ou faites les deux. :king: Ou autre.  Enfin, c'est vous qui voyez!...   [/mode hors-sujet off]

A bientôt pour une Bouffe du mois en septembre, avant ou pendant l'Apple Expo!...


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Août 2005)

Merci aussi pour cette superbe soirée.
Et merci à Freelancer pour cet after "un peu spécial"...


----------



## FANREM (19 Août 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Merci aussi pour cette superbe soirée.
> Et merci à Freelancer pour cet after "un peu spécial"...



C'est quoi un peu special ? 
Excellente soirée effectivement

On attend les photos avec impatience


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2005)

coucou a tout le monde


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Merci aussi pour cette superbe soirée.
> Et merci à Freelancer pour cet after "un peu spécial"...



Mince alors,  il y a eu une " after" un peu spécial et je n'étais pas là


----------



## Cillian (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Freelancer (19 Août 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Merci aussi pour cette superbe soirée.
> Et merci à Freelancer pour cet after "un peu spécial"...


 
Bonjour à tous 
merci pour la soirée d'hier. L'after etait en effet un peu spéciale. mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas trop en révéler le mystère  

El_Chico : tu as réussi à sortir vivant du bar. je te conseille de ne pas trop faire de vagues quand même... la mafia russe guette


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

Hello buddies,
super soirée, désolé d'être parti pour l'after, Free envoie les infos par MP !!


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

Au fait, il était bien au moins  ce resto que j'avais déniché      

Golf : elle était comment la choucroute ? tu ne t'en es pas mis plein la barbe au moins


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors,  il y a eu une " after" un peu spécial et je n'étais pas là


Bah, son harnais n'est pas super confortable


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Août 2005)

en tout cas, le tartar, ca allait.

Et Free, on réessayera une autre fois...


----------



## Freelancer (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah, son harnais n'est pas super confortable


 
pourquoi s'embarrasser d'un harnais? 

Kathy : le resto etait très bien :love:


----------



## golf (19 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf : elle était comment la choucroute ? tu ne t'en es pas mis plein la barbe au moins


Choucroute déjà goûtée quand on a testé le restau 
Hier soir : un jarret au miel  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah, son harnais n'est pas super confortable




ba si tu es vraiment SM tu ne voudrais quand même pas être bien


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> merci pour la soirée d'hier. L'after etait en effet un peu spéciale. mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas trop en révéler le mystère
> 
> El_Chico : tu as réussi à sortir vivant du bar. je te conseille de ne pas trop faire de vagues quand même... la mafia russe guette



Oui vaut mieux garder ça pour nous .... :mouais:  :mouais:   

Sinon bonne soirée comme d'hab'.   

PS : Free des afters comme ça c'est quand tu veux !


----------



## Taho! (19 Août 2005)

Et y avait-il des photos ? /D


----------



## lumai (19 Août 2005)

On avait peur que les flash la rende nerveuse !


----------



## Freelancer (19 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On avait peur que les flash la rende nerveuse !



Et ça n'est pas raisonnable de rendre nerveux quelqu'un qui est armé... :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On avait peur que les flash la rende nerveuse !



Oh quel bel euphémisme ...  

Moi j'ai eu un frisson de terreur quand tu lui as demandé ce qu'il y avait dans le verre ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Août 2005)

ah bah faut vivre dangeureusement aussi... Sinon c'est pas drôle...

Enfin c'est moi qui dit ça, mais je n'ai quand même pas eu le courrage de lui demander une touillette... :rose: :casse:


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

dites , où qu'elles sont les photos ?   

moi qui ai raté cette soirée de peu je voudrais bien voir ce que ça a donné quand même


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites , où qu'elles sont les photos ?
> 
> moi qui ai raté cette soirée de peu je voudrais bien voir ce que ça a donné quand même


laisse tomber,ça fait deux jours que je les réclame et comme Free avait l'air complètement à l'ouest, il a pas du trouver le bouton...


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

D'après mes souvenirs, les seules photos qui doivent trainer ont été faites par mackie.   Mackiiiiiiie !!!!!


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

donc on les verra jamais
j'attends encore les photos de la S'ÆS (Mars) et d'Avignon (Mai)...


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Heuuu   :rose:  
Les photos du Trappiste en août 
Comme d'hab, l'appareil a circulé et il y en a qui ont trouvé le moyen d'en louper  :rateau:



Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie & sa ch'tite vidéo [sans décorum]


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------



## kathy h (17 Septembre 2005)

Mackie est un collectionneur il fait des photos rien que pour lui


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Bouffe d'août, la galerie :

Les photos du Trappiste


Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo 


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------

